
0 A.D. Alpha 20 Timosthenes - jonbaer
https://play0ad.com/new-release-0-a-d-alpha-20-timosthenes/
======
hoverbear
I had a great time playing 0 A.D., it really felt like the old Age of Empire
games to me while still being different enough to be unique.

The fact that it's open source is even more amazing.

